

Elephants 'understand human gesture' - brkumar
http://bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-24459524

======
greenyoda
Same article was posted a few hours earlier:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6532590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6532590)

